
How to resize a gif on Mac OS X - vitovalov
http://vitovalov.com/2016/07/18/gif-resize-osx.html
======
jcbeard
Ok, so from the command line....you might try sips:

$> sips --resampleHeightWidth <height in pixels> <width in pixels>

Sips works for most raster image formats. Guess I need to update and re-post
my OS X utility help page. There are a lot of tools buried in OS X that are
quite useful.

